# DIY Crossed-Coax Speaker Cables



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

I recently became intrigued with the DIY speaker cables created by Jon Risch and decided to build a pair for myself: 

Parts list for (1) pair of 8 ft cables: 
(32) feet of Belden 89529 coax cable 
(1) 25-ft roll 3/8 Techflex cable sheath
(2) 5M rolls 10MM heat shrink tubing
Teflon pipe fitter tape
4" of 6mm red heat shrink
4" of 6mm black heat shrink
(8) Nakamichi [knockoffs] locking banana terminals
(1) pack of (8) 10MM cable pants (Parts Express) 

Specs quoted from Jon Risch's website: 
Equivalent wire gauge: 13 1/2 
Resistance: 0.002 Ohms/ft
Capacitance: 49pF/ft
Inductance: 0.067uH/ft 

Getting Started: 










Cable pair cut to length and twisted (2-3 twists per foot):










Cables encased in 10mm heat shrink except 5 1/2" at the ends: 










Stripping back 4" of the outer sheath insulation:










Insert red & black heat shrinks & pull back shield conductor braiding: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-6di-wHCB9ng/UkC6d8NdDPI/AAAAAAAAAv0/s9BcaOk5rP8/s640/016.JPG


Strip all but 1/2" of insulation from center conductors: 










Using a pic to open the shield braid and pull the center conductor thru:










Center conductors pulled through the shield conductor braiding:










2-layers of heat shrink insulate shield conductors from touching: 










The money shot: Center conductors crossed and soldered to opposite shield conductors: 










Neon blue TechFlex sheathing on / conductor leads wrapped with Teflon pipe tape:









Cable pants on / ready for terminals: 










Finished Cable: 









BTW... they sound REALLY GOOD!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice work, and nice write-up. They look fantastic.


----------



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

dougc said:


> Nice work, and nice write-up. They look fantastic.


So pretty I hate to hide'em under the carpet... but I don't want anyone tripping over them!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice build. Works well for low power amps too. I built these from RG-178 for a 6DN7 amp (1.5 w/chnl) driving a pair of Fostex FE167E full range drivers in "Chili Chang" BVR cabinets.


----------



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wardsweb said:


> Nice build. Works well for low power amps too. I built these from RG-178 for a 6DN7 amp (1.5 w/chnl) driving a pair of Fostex FE167E full range drivers in "Chili Chang" BVR cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nec (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice work,They look fantastic.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice DIY!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

why the crossed coax?


----------



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

fschris said:


> why the crossed coax?


I make no claims myself, but here's a quote from Jon Risch: 

"Cross-connection is used to reduce the inductance to an absolute 
minimum. Merely paralleling the center wire and shield would 
create two separated different polarity composite conductors with 
an inductance much higher than the cross-connected pair." 


I will only say that these cables sound really good.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

they do look very nice.... I like the process of making things like this. its therapeutic.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

fschris said:


> they do look very nice.... I like the process of making things like this. its therapeutic.


I couldn't agree more. I've always enjoyed making cables, something about it just clicks for me I guess, I don't know what it is. There's inevitably some frustration along the way, but it is usually minimal with a simple cable project, and the results can look really nice, as seen above!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Owen Bartley said:


> I couldn't agree more. I've always enjoyed making cables, something about it just clicks for me I guess, I don't know what it is. There's inevitably some frustration along the way, but it is usually minimal with a simple cable project, and the results can look really nice, as seen above!


+1 - which is why I put this into the newsletter. Great looking cables!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I need some assorted supplies like heat shrink, braid etc...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That stuff is more expensive than you'd think. You can get nice little heat shrink kits though, which gives you a good assortment to start with (eBay or on sale locally sometimes). For sleeving I've done some experimentation with hockey skate laces, shoelaces, and some kinds of rope with hollow core, like paracord. Just gives you a few other options.


----------



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got the 10mm heat shrink dirt-cheap at Harbor Freight Tools... I think it was like around 4 or 5 bucks for a 5 meter roll. The 10mm cable pants were a tight fit... 11mm pants maybe would have been better.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got to searching around for inexpensive speaker cable that has low inductance and capacitance with minimal resistance... and happened across Jon's DIY cables. Then I stumbled on his name here and see you built them. Nice work!

I have been debating on whether to build a set of these are just keep using the Canare 4S11 (RAM) cables I have now, since they also have fairly low inductance and capacitance. Their inductance is not quite as low as Jon's CC DIY, but I am not sure if my MartinLogan's would benefit or not. I know I probably would not "hear" a difference. For me it is more of a comfort thing than a hearing thing... especially being we are talking relatively low expense for the build.

Amazing how so many cable companies can take these wires available to us for less than $2 a foot and charge as much as several hundred dollars a foot by doing nothing more than adding colored Techflex and connectors with some heat shrink. Well... okay... maybe they cryo treat them for that magical sound and get a little more. :whistling:


----------



## zeputt (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice!

I've been looking for a relatively cheap way to get some awesome looking 'patch' cables and then I stumble over this post :T

Byuing supplies as I write...


----------



## DjGeloPR (Dec 31, 2013)

nice


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Those look great! Your post is easy to read and makes the process seem clear and simple. You took really good pics. I still haven't figured out the purpose of heat shrinking to cover the exposed shield located between the teflon jacket and insulator. I noticed you included this step.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Btw, thanks for the link to Handmade Electronics. I ordered some 89259 to make a pair of Jon's RCA ICs. They gave an additional discount for ordering over 10 feet.


----------



## ctconger (Mar 10, 2012)

I had read about these as well as the CAT5 speaker cables. These look easier to make. I think I'll give it it try.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

ctconger said:


> I had read about these as well as the CAT5 speaker cables. These look easier to make. I think I'll give it it try.


I agree. Take some pictures and keep me posted.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## ctconger (Mar 10, 2012)

Will do and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Luidsprekertje (Dec 2, 2008)

Your cables look very professional to me.
You can't see you make dam yourself.
When you say I bought them in a shop, I believe you.
This is really super!
10 points of the Dutch jury.


----------

